# Dirty, dirty White GSD....



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

.... so Juno (4 mos) ran into her friend Olive at the park today and they proceeded to roughhouse and chase each other all over the black top, which then got all over her otherwise shiny white coat. 

When Juno has been dirty and muddy before, a good rub down with a towel did the trick -- but the black just isn't coming off. I tried a damp towel too. 

Do I need to suck it up and admit that it's time for a bath? Anyone else have tips for cleaning a white coat? (She's not stinky, just dirty.) If she needs a bath, do I need to use shampoo? If so, what kind do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes you will need to use shampoo to get it out







it is probably the only thing that will. If your dog doesn't have any allergies any good quality dog shampoo will work. They have shampoo for white coats too that you can use.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the answer (and for the necessary encouragement!). I'm totally in denial about having to ever bathe Juno -- in part because it's winter and dry and she was already itchy when we got her (small amounts of olive oil in her food helped that) -- but in part because I know it's going to be a potentially crazy experience in our shower! (Although when we first got her, she did try to sneak into the shower while I was in there so maybe she'll like it!)

Off to the supply store to check out shampoo options....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You could try Johnson's baby shampoo on a warm washcloth (or 10). My pup has a habit of getting yuck stuck to his head and that's what I do with him. 

I've often wondered how people keep a white GSD clean. Seems like a contradiction of terms - white and german shepherd!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaYou could try Johnson's baby shampoo on a warm washcloth (or 10). My pup has a habit of getting yuck stuck to his head and that's what I do with him.
> 
> I've often wondered how people keep a white GSD clean. Seems like a contradiction of terms - white and german shepherd!










Love it! I'll let you know how it goes! She's been pretty clean up until now (or at least easy to clean off!) but we've only had the first snow melt and rainy April is just around the corner! 

Thanks for the tip! (I'm might try the baby shampoo and washcloths before I hit the bath.)


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

you can still do the same thing with the regular dog shampoo too just do spot cleaning but you need the shampoo to cut the dirt you know









It was hard keeping our husky clean with her white chest and paws so I know where you are coming from. You can have a bucket with soap and clean the paws and chest outside, I do that with Sonny too. Then towel dry and let them in. Therefore you don't have to do the whole dog.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ellyyou can still do the same thing with the regular dog shampoo too just do spot cleaning but you need the shampoo to cut the dirt you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea! We towel off her paws in our entryway. It's probably too cold to have buckets of water out here -- but I think I'll use your suggestion in the bathtub first. Just spot clean her without giving her a full bath unless it's clearly necessary!


----------

